# Bad New year



## hurgoll (Dec 27, 2007)

This will be my first new year night without my wife and kids. They will only be a few house away and I will not be allowed to see them. We have been seperated for only 3 months now and it feels like forever.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you get to see your kids at all?

dracons


----------



## riskey58 (Oct 30, 2007)

That is really sad. But if you get to see them on a regular basis otherwise. Just make your own New years when you are with them.


----------

